# postfix and amavis communication

## prasetyoanugroho

hi guest.....

please help me...

how the amavisd-new can communicate with postfix???

because i want to see email which sent postfix to amavis engine.

thx...

----------

## richard.scott

Once Amavis has checked a message it sends it back to postfix via the server/port you setup in this line:

```
$forward_method = 'smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025';  # where to forward checked mail
```

its in /etc/amavisd.conf

----------

